# Is the Rubik's Revolution cool?



## Shizphactory (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wondering.. I think I'm getting one for x-mas. Am I gonna be disappointed?


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

Probably you will.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 11, 2008)

You probably will. It's just pressing lighted up buttons.


----------



## Shizphactory (Dec 11, 2008)

Does it not turn like a normal cube at all?


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, it still turns like a normal cube >_>


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2008)

Now you're in the know


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 11, 2008)

The Rubik's Revolution doesn't spin at all. It's just a big cube with buttons on the centers. It's fun for maybe a couple of days, but then it gets boring. Trust me, I got bored of it after playing with it for 15 minutes. It's not worth it so I'd advise not to get it.

And about the post from joey, he was being sarcastic, just to let you know if you get confused.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine was thrown out a car window. The sound it makes is less than pleasant, and the mute switch took more than five seconds to find.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 11, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mine was thrown out a car window.



How did that happen?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 11, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was thrown out a car window.
> ...



Friend A was playing with it. Friend B told Friend A to stop making that sound. Friend A couldn't find the mute switch immediately. Friend B ejected toy from the vehicle.

I can't say that I miss it.


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 11, 2008)

I got bored with it after 5 minutes


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote from "In the know":

"It's speed it's smart..."

How the heck do you have to be smart to do this??????????? You press light-up buttons! What in the world could be easier!

@ShadenSmith: What a beautiful story!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 11, 2008)

The keychain version which only has Light Speed (press the lit button) is ****ing loud. There is no mute button whatsoever.


----------



## joey (Dec 11, 2008)

Friend B is an idiot.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 11, 2008)

Absolutely don't get it. I am a strong believer that the Rubik's Revolution is the worst thing to happen to the world since me. It's essentially a cat toy. You see a light, then chase it.


----------



## FourForty (Dec 11, 2008)

if any of my friends threw somebody else's property out of the car, i would be throwing said friend out of the car just after.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 11, 2008)

Meh, I don't like it. It shouldn't be called a "Rubik's" Revolution, since it really has nothing to with cubing other than the fact that it's in the shape of a cube and has colored stickers. You can't turn it, it's not a puzzle, it's lame. =\


----------



## MrData (Dec 11, 2008)

It does work really well as a stand to help assemble an ES 4x4 however.


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

It's a Simon game jammed into a non-functional Rubik's cube to cash in on the Rubik's name.

For kicks, try playing Lightspeed BLD. I think the WR is 2, unless someone's gotten 3.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2008)

Shizphactory said:


> Am I gonna be disappointed?


yes very. It doesn't even keep track of high scores or anything, you just press buttons. You get bored of it very quickly...oh and its also loud.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess the Revolution part of it is that the cube CAN'T be messed up? I don't really see how this is much of a revolution. It's like making a set of "Bowling Revolution" brand bowling pins which are bolted to the floor and thus can't be knocked over. Sort of defeats the point IMO.

Shellie: I think one or two people have done 3, but I'm not certain who.


----------



## Ton (Dec 11, 2008)

it is a game not a puzzle. I guess if you are kid it can be fun....for a few hours


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> For kicks, try playing Lightspeed BLD. I think the WR is 2, unless someone's gotten 3.


Heh, I'll have to try that


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> It's a Simon game jammed into a non-functional Rubik's cube to cash in on the Rubik's name.
> 
> For kicks, try playing Lightspeed BLD. I think the WR is 2, unless someone's gotten 3.



Wow Shelley, that's an interesting game from a math standpoint. I get that the expected value for the number of turns you will last is 1/5 of a turn until your first failure (until you press a wrong button).

I treated it as a sort of geometric distribution where you are interested in the number of successes before the first failure. Let p = probability of pressing the correct button on a given turn, which is 1/6 here.

So for the expected value I did:
sum[i goes from 0 to infinity: i*p^i*(1-p)] = p/(1-p) or 1/5 tries for the Revolution.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Let p = probability of pressing the correct button on a given turn, which is 1/6 here.



Actually, because a color never lights up twice in a row, it's only 1/6 on the first turn and 1/5 on subsequent turns. Also anecdotal evidence suggests the first turn is more often than not a certain color (was it blue? this was discovered about a year ago when we first invented the game and I forget which color it is). I don't own a Rubik's Revolution and I haven't tested it rigorously though, so don't take my word for that.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Let p = probability of pressing the correct button on a given turn, which is 1/6 here.
> ...



Ack, should have thought of that. Revised expected value below:

let p = probability of success on the first guess

let p/(1-p) = probability of success on all subsequent guesses after the first guess

sum[i goes from 0 to infinity: i * p * (p/(1-p))^(i-1) * (1-2p)/(1-p)]
p*(1-2p)/(1-p) * sum[i goes from 1 to infinity: i*(p/(1-p))^(i-1)]
p*(1-2p)/(1-p) * 1/[1 - p/(1-p)]^2
p*(1-p)/(1-2p)

Or for the revolution that gives an expected number of tries at 5/24 or approximately 0.21 successes before the first failure.

--edit--
this of course assumes all colors are equally likely at all times, which is not the case on the real revolution it seems. Also check out this thread for more shortcuts the revolution took that make it not match up to the expected theory for the game. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2343
--edit--

Chris


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 11, 2008)

code cracker is fun, it's the most puzzle-like
but I don't like the revolution, not rubik's enough to be called rubik's


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 11, 2008)

JTW2007 said:


> I am a strong believer that the Rubik's Revolution is the worst thing to happen to the world since me.





SkateTracker said:


> It shouldn't be called a "Rubik's" Revolution, since it really has nothing to with cubing other than the fact that it's in the shape of a cube and has colored stickers.





shelley said:


> It's a Simon game jammed into a non-functional Rubik's cube to cash in on the Rubik's name.





d4m4s74 said:


> I don't like the revolution, not rubik's enough to be called rubik's



Whilst there is a strong association between the Rubik's brand name and cubing (yes, I said that on purpose  - please don't reply with "No sh*t Sherlock!"), I can't imagine that there is anything in the business plans of the companies that have licensed the Rubik's name that states they should remain somehow loyal to cube enthusiasts rather than just maximise revenue.

Hell, I don't even _like_ Rubik's brand cubes!


----------



## Erik (Dec 11, 2008)

> Is the Rubik's Revolution cool?


 it's cool when ur playing it with some people at 3 in the night....


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 11, 2008)

I got mine as Prize at the Dutch Nationals.

It's quite funny but first of all because it speaks Dutch which sounds funny and which I don't understand


----------



## Erik (Dec 11, 2008)

Sebastien mine is german xD I don't mind it being german though... if you want we can trade


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 11, 2008)

Erik said:


> > Is the Rubik's Revolution cool?
> 
> 
> it's cool when ur playing it with some people at 3 in the night....



why yes, yes it is


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I got mine as Prize at the Dutch Nationals.
> 
> It's quite funny but first of all because it speaks Dutch which sounds funny and which I don't understand



I have one too. It's only half Dutch though:


> Blauw charged! Rood charged! Geel charged!


----------



## Erik (Dec 11, 2008)

Haha that's SO rubbish xD


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a video of the Pochmann Method for doing the Rubik's Revolution?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 11, 2008)

Arnaud just handed me a Revolution at Nationals this year.  Who could refuse?


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I got mine as Prize at the Dutch Nationals.
> 
> It's quite funny but first of all because it speaks Dutch which sounds funny and which I don't understand



Haha, i'm in the same situation. Mine is Belgian .


----------

